# Dirk Nestler im Live-Chat!



## rippi (14. April 2020)

Ich hätte da schon eine Frage. Hätte er Lust das Team zu wechseln? Welches Know-How könnte er unter vorgehaltener Hand in ein neues Team mitbringen?


----------



## Nuesse (14. April 2020)

Ich wollte mir diese Jahr eine Baitcaster zulegen ,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich Shimano oder Daiwa nehmen soll .
Was würdest Du empfehlen ?


----------



## rippi (14. April 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir diese Jahr eine Baitcaster zulegen ,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich Shimano oder Daiwa nehmen soll .
> Was würdest Du empfehlen ?


Nimm eine Abu Revo.


----------



## Nuesse (14. April 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Nimm eine Abu Revo.



Ist die von Daiwa oder Shimano ?


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2020)

Nimm eine Okuma Komodo! Bin kein Teamangler oder sonstiger Berater, sondern kann Material aus eigener Erfahrung ohne Befangenheit empfehlen.


----------



## rippi (14. April 2020)

@Nuesse Bitte denke drüber nach Shimano und Daiwa den Rücken zu kehren. Ich sehe es immer wieder, die Daiwa und shimano Tenkararuten sind überteuert ohne Ende und gute, gleichwertige Qualität gibt es für günstiger, wenn man auf den trendy aufkleber verzichten kann.

@Deep Down  Und hättest du Interesse einem Team beizutreten?


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2020)

Nö


----------



## Dirk Nestler (17. April 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich hätte da schon eine Frage. Hätte er Lust das Team zu wechseln? Welches Know-How könnte er unter vorgehaltener Hand in ein neues Team mitbringen?



Die vorgehaltene Hand ist im Chat aber echt schwer realisierbar!


----------

